# Moving Household Goods to Lakeside



## RicardoS (Dec 5, 2010)

I've moved many times over the last 40+ years, but it's always been within the US. So, does anyone have any advice on a move to Lake Chapala? Who is the best moving co. to use on the US side and who to use as a freight forwarder from the border to Lakeside? Or do I minimize the possible wear, tear, and shrinkage by using just one company all the way? Is there a general rule of thumb on costs? Is it by volume or by the pound? Should we load a container(s) ourselves and then just have it/them transported (I've had a lot of experience in packing right and tight). Any advice would be extremely helpful. I'd really like to do this just once, the right way.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

RicardoS said:


> I've moved many times over the last 40+ years, but it's always been within the US. So, does anyone have any advice on a move to Lake Chapala? Who is the best moving co. to use on the US side and who to use as a freight forwarder from the border to Lakeside? Or do I minimize the possible wear, tear, and shrinkage by using just one company all the way? Is there a general rule of thumb on costs? Is it by volume or by the pound? Should we load a container(s) ourselves and then just have it/them transported (I've had a lot of experience in packing right and tight). Any advice would be extremely helpful. I'd really like to do this just once, the right way.


We recently moved from Austin to San Antonio Tlay and had one mover do the entire job. Their US contact arrived at our home on the day planned and packed each and every item while making a list for customs. They then took everything to the border and had it inspected, passed and sent on to our new home in Mexico. OK, so it didn't work as simple as that. The load was held up at the border for about a week ( that was part of our timetable) but then it was held up at Monterey for another week (due to the Mexicans wanting to re-inspect all produce moving south from there). The real important thing was that at all times I had one person to contact as to what was happening and where our load was. He came to our new house and inspected as they were unloading. They then came back two times to pick up the empty boxes and packing material. He did all the paperwork and left me with copies of everything. He stayed within his quote even though we did some last minute changing.

All in all it was a very non-stressful experience. I would strongly recommend Winston and his company down here. A single carrier with a single contact is (IMHO) much easier to work with. You might contact some movers here and get bids and see what services they offer. How long in business and how many moves they have handle from Texas to Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Strom-White Moving, Seymi international movers, and Lake Chapala Moving are all good options.
They all have websites that you can find on Google for more information.


----------

